# how to install python-paste



## rahul20 (Mar 28, 2010)

I need help, i try this: `pkg_add -r py-paste` y got this 
	
	



```
pkg_add: unable to fetch 'ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-7.2-release/Latest/python-paste.tbz' by URL
```


----------



## SirDice (Mar 29, 2010)

What version of python do you have installed?


----------



## BuSerD (Mar 29, 2010)

I think you are looking for py26-paste. But you'll need to verify which version of python you are running as SirDice suggests.

You can always open a browser, paste in the ftp URL from pkg_add and check which packages exist. There is no port for py-paste but there is one for py26-paste;


```
%make -C /usr/ports/ quicksearch name=py-paste
%make -C /usr/ports/ quicksearch name=py26-paste
Port:   py26-Paste-1.7.2
Path:   /usr/ports/www/py-paste
Info:   Tools for using a Web Server Gateway Interface stack

Port:   py26-PasteDeploy-1.3.3
Path:   /usr/ports/www/py-pastedeploy
Info:   Load, configure, and compose WSGI applications and servers

Port:   py26-PasteScript-1.7.3
Path:   /usr/ports/www/py-pastescript
Info:   A pluggable command-line frontend
```

If there is no port there will not be a package.


----------

